# Marko v. DoorDash, Inc or Zimmerman Reed case



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I was contacted by email today by the class action attorney for the Marko v Doordash. The settlement is $100,000,000 and each claimant will get around $130 estimated but could be less. Apparently there's a competing class action being handled by an attornry named Zimmerman. Does anyone know what the Zimmerman's mis-classification claim against DoorDash/Caviar is paying? Zimmerman is asking anyone who signs onto his lawsuit to out of the Marko case.





__





Login | Zimmerman Reed Confidential DoorDash Settlement







www.zrdoordashsettlement.com









__





Marko v. DoorDash - FAQ


Marko v. DoorDash



doordashclasssettlement.com


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

No one has any info on this? Really?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Does it have anything to do with that Zimmerman guy that shot that kid many years ago in Orlando or is this a different thing?


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

I also received this message. Deadline and information submitted on November 1st. I have submitted it, and the final claim amount is not known how much


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

It's based off of the mileage of your combined deliveries.


----------

